# Most beautiful composers/musicians/pianists when it comes to looks?



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

To me, it's a tie between Valentina Igoshina: 




And Clara Schumann: http://www.nndb.com/people/291/000093012/clara-schumann-1-sized.jpg


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Don't hate me because I'm beautiful.


----------

